# Μικρές Αγγελίες > Ανταλλάσσονται-Ζητούνται-Χαρίζονται αντικείμενα > [ΖΗΤΩ ΝΑ ΜΟΥ ΧΑΡΙΣΟΥΝ] Κλουβί για ένα lovebird.

## cute

οποίος έχει κλουβακι για ένα lovebird να μου δώσει σε καλή κατασταση θα το δεχόμουν ευχαρίστως!!!

----------


## cute

κανένας;;

----------


## fysaei

::

----------


## cute

παρακαλω να κλεισει το θεμα...

----------

